# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Una manera de aprovechar el espacio

## perdiguera

Fotografía de un aparcamiento público que utiliza las marquesinas para producir energía.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/fotos/20...-caldetas.html

Y la noticia 




> _Caldes d'Estrac ingresará 90.000 euros al año por la energía de un parking fotovoltaico
> 
>  Ocupa 2.400 metros cuadrados junto a la N-2 y genera 440 kW anuales con 1.440 módulos 
> 
> El mayor parque fotovoltaico del Maresme está ubicado junto a la carretera N-2 en el principal acceso a Caldes d'Estrac. En este espacio se han instalado 1.440 módulos de 230 wp cada uno, repartidos sobre las pérgolas en las que se distribuye la superficie de un estacionamiento público. El próximo sábado, el conseller de Territori i Sostenibilitat, Lluís Recoder, inaugurará oficialmente la instalación que gracias a la venta de la energía generada permite que el ayuntamiento haya ingresado mensualmente unos 4.000 euros.
> 
> El pasado mes de Septiembre se conectaron las placas instaladas a las pérgolas una vez el Ministerio de Industria y Energía otorgó el permiso definitivo. Desde entonces, los módulos han generado electricidad que la empresa pública Caldes XXI, encargada de la explotación, vierte a la red según el contrato firmado. En casi dos meses, hasta primeros de noviembre, la energía generada por estas placas ha sido de 39.057 kWh lo que supone unos ingresos de 7.956,93.
> 
> El estado obliga a las empresas distribuidoras de electricidad a comprar, a un precio subvencionado, toda la energía que se produce a través de la aplicación de energías renovables, durante un periodo mínimo de 25 años. Es el estado quien otorga el permiso correspondiente y obligatorio y formaliza el contrato de venta de energía. A la producción de energía se le aplica la tarifa vigente (regulada por el Real Decreto 1578/2008) durante el 2011 por la venta de electricidad que es 0,203726 /kWh.
> ...


Parece que la inversión, desde el punto de vista de retorno del capital, es poco atractiva; entre otras cosas de las que no habla es del coste del mantenimiento, ni que está sometida al mantenimiento del precio subvencionado.
Pero más vale eso que toneladas de CO2 a la atmósfera. Bienvenidas sean instalaciones como ésta. Sólo hace falta que alguien dé un préstamo a las entidades que las quieran instalar, porque el sol ya lo tenemos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero más vale eso que toneladas de CO2 a la atmósfera. Bienvenidas sean instalaciones como ésta. Sólo hace falta que alguien dé un préstamo a las entidades que las quieran instalar, porque el sol ya lo tenemos.


Pues sí, si se hiciera ésto en todos los aparcamientos y en techos de grandes superficies y edificios públicos, a lo tonto a lo tonto serían un montón de MW y que lo bueno que tienen es que además se podría acumular esa energía en baterías. Que no se quiere acumular, pues que pase por un inversor y que se conecte a la red.

----------


## ben-amar

Eso es un aarcamiento aprovechado, ¡si, señor!

----------


## jlois

Excelente idea que debía ser seguida por muchos ayuntamientos...lo que ocurre es que parece que existe miedo a seguir las buenas ideas y en cambio, se sumergen en desatinos que al final sólo suponen endeudarse aun más de lo que ya lo están.

----------


## ben-amar

> Excelente idea que debía ser seguida por muchos ayuntamientos...*lo que ocurre es que parece que existe miedo a seguir las buenas ideas* y en cambio, se sumergen en desatinos que al final sólo suponen endeudarse aun más de lo que ya lo están.


Mister petroleo manda........... :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

En realidad no sólo es el petróleo el que manda.
Las eléctricas te ponen un mundo de impedimentos si eres un particular del montón.
Yo, que tengo espacio suficiente, he iniciado los trámites y, aburrido, los he dejado a un lado,para la instalación de energía fotovoltaica en el tejado de mi casa.
Si quieres agua caliente sanitaria no hay ningún problema, se instala rápido y fácil, aunque algo cara.
Pero si lo que quieres es obtener corriente eléctrica, los documentos, trámites, permisos y burrrrocracia que hay que hacer es una barbaridad, para luego llegar al quid de la cuestión: la aprobación por la compañía de tú instalación y su conexión a su red. Inenerrable.
Sería un gran paso adelante que el gobierno, mediante las leyes o decretos que hiciesen falta, facilitase la instalación de este tipo de sistemas de producción de energía y con que quitase la mitad de trabas que hay ahora ya me lo volvería a pensar.

----------

